# How to enable all RAM in windows?



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 1, 2012)

Recently windows has been only able to use 4GB of my 8GB total RAM (HTPC in system specs). 

When I go to Computer>properties it says: _Installed memory (RAM): 8.00GB (3.99GB usable)_, so it knows I have 8GB installed, but its not able to use it.

Windows task manager confirms that only 4GB is being used. CPU-Z and BIOS both say that I have 8GB installed, and CPU-Z lets me view the properties of each 4GB stick. 

I have gone into msconfig and set the maximum amount of ram to 8192MB, restarted, still at 4GB. I am running Windows 7 Professional *64 bit.*

Just not sure what to try next...

Windows has been fine using 8GB on this system in the past, this only started recently.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry i deleted my post because i dident read your first post right, You already tryed what i was sugesting.

Have you updated bios or anything recently? I'm woundering if there is a setting in your bios called memory remaping, If there is try enabling it if its not already enabled.

Was looking at this to but not sure if it can help http://www.overclock.net/t/697272/windows-7-hardware-reserved-memory-2-4-gigs-showing/30


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 1, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Sorry i deleted my post because i dident read your first post right, You already tryed what i was sugesting.
> 
> Have you updated bios or anything recently? I'm woundering if there is a setting in your bios called memory remaping, If there is try enabling it if its not already enabled.
> 
> Was looking at this to but not sure if it can help http://www.overclock.net/t/697272/windows-7-hardware-reserved-memory-2-4-gigs-showing/30




Thanks for the link!


----------



## francis511 (Jul 1, 2012)

Try changing the ram slots...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Put everything back to default clock speeds and see if that does anything.  Also, try running the RAM at 1333 if possible, and see if that helps.

This can be caused by the memory being unstable, either the RAM modules themselves being unstable of the IMC not being stable at the RAM speed you are currently running.


----------



## Hockster (Jul 2, 2012)

Check the memory remap setting in the BIOS.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Thing is though, im almost certain its something to do with windows. The ram is set to stock speed and voltage, with looser timings due to a limited bios. Add to that that windows sees all the ram and windows itself never crashes, tells me that the ram is perfectly stable. 

It is possible it has to do with my cpu overclock, i will set it to default clocks and see what happens, but i doibt it wil fix it.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2012)

You ether have a bad ram module (run memtest) Just because its showing 8 doesn't mean its working  or Windows is corrupted. That would be my guess


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2012)

Had this happen on my Bulldozer system. I pulled both sticks out, cleaned them and the slots, and firmly re-inserted them which fixed it for me. I think one of the sticks wasn't inserted firmly.


----------



## baggpipes (Jul 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Had this happen on my Bulldozer system. I pulled both sticks out, cleaned them and the slots, and firmly re-inserted them which fixed it for me. I think one of the sticks wasn't inserted firmly.



this.....


----------



## francis511 (Jul 2, 2012)

There are other threads like this if you google them


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2012)

I always get an issue like this, the problem being for me is always the RAM voltage is too high and always forget to set it back to default settings when I'm configuring with the BIOS


----------



## DARKADAM (Jul 17, 2012)

A: Change around the slots
B: Go back to stock Voltage and Clock Speed
C: Try switching off Dual Channel Mode if your MOBO Supports it


----------



## theeldest (Jul 19, 2012)

If this still doesn't work I'd try a linux live CD to isolate the issue to hardware or software.


----------

